# Call Letters



## fakhar (Nov 30, 2012)

guys anyone of you knows that when will call letters of selected candidiates reach?


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

anyone knows what is the meaning of waiting list announced by uhs? why does it have 89% as the starting aggregate?

http://uhs.edu.pk/mcat/waitinglist.pdf


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

^ Noo idea really but my lizard brain tells me that "that someone with 89%" mentioned only K.E in the preferences and since he couldn't get admission-K.E has 90% cut off merit, so he wasn't able to secure a seat anywhere. I may be HUGELY wrong here,just my guess.


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

no call letter reached me yet


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Fakhar :thumbsup: I was just about to start a thread on this.
Please lets stick to the topic and guys, please post here ASAP when you get your list.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Usman Ejaz said:


> ^ Noo idea really but my lizard brain tells me that "that someone with 89%" mentioned only K.E in the preferences and since he couldn't get admission-K.E has 90% cut off merit, so he wasn't able to secure a seat anywhere. I may be HUGELY wrong here,just my guess.


Yeah, you're kind of hugely wrong.


Here's the thing about the merit list: The UHS guys will check the first college name in your merit list and if you fall in that college then fine but if you don't, they move on to the next college in your preference list and so on and so forth till they find you a spot in a medical college. Sometimes, students write a few medical colleges and then the Bds institutes. These guys don't write ALL the medical colleges and some of them don't even write medical colleges and straight up write down the names of Bds institute. All the students who didn't make it to the first medical colleges merit list are put in the waiting list. The student with 89% merit probably put a Bds college as his first preference so he automatically didn't make it to the medical college list. There are more than a few such students who prefer Bds colleges over MBBS colleges.


The only students who are at a loss are those who only wrote 4-5 medical colleges where they thought they would make it but due to the unexpectedly high merit could not. These guys will probably not make it either in Bds or MBBS.


----------



## coga (Oct 13, 2012)

anybody received call letter yet? whether it is collected from concerned college or received at home by post


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

any body can tell plzabout this waiting list. the candidates who are in this list , all can be admittted to mbbs / bds ????

- - - Updated - - -

plz tell, m asking for my best friend who,se aggr. is 84.1117


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Asalamu alikum! 

I've made a separate thread about this waiting list thing. lets see what we get there http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/5866-waiting-list-2012-a.html#post47685

About call letters, i haven't received mine yet. But my friends who got admission in lahore are receieving "calls" from their concerned universities for fee submission etc.

The college i got admission in (as put by some senior) has a reputation of sending call letters even two days before the classes begin


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

i have received call letter from KEMU and have been asked to come to KE and deposit fee on 6 dec


----------



## Daniya malik (Nov 6, 2012)

what documents do we need?


----------



## Shahwaiz Hassan (Sep 4, 2012)

Nishtar medical college has issued call letters on 4 DEC and that will delivered by post.


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

if any one is going to fjmc please check on to their website 
you will receive the call letters by tomorrow 
the info about things to be taken are their on the website
check now as you willl have to take certain test reports there


----------

